# Degre's pinstriping for hire



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

After some long thought, I finally want to start doing this for a living. Willing to travel (Texas only for now). If any one is interested in getting some stripes and leafing done, feel free to call or text me 512-750-5564. Check the links on my sig for pics. I will post my new pics later.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Here is one I did in the Rgv.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

more of same car


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

another Rgv ride pics by yeyo


----------



## Rolling Chevys (Oct 10, 2007)

homie does clean work. gonna be doing my ride soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

box from san benito tx


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

39 from san juan tx


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

will post more later, thanx for the compliements


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

caddy in mcallen


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Did these panels too.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Did this at the San Angelo Shakedown show.


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

Thanks for the strips you son of a bitch:boink: :boink:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin:  looking good


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Here is a clearer pic. Man I love my phone.


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

HIGH....... :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Oct 1 2010, 07:48 AM~18710121
> *HIGH....... :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


YEAH WHAT MY HUBBY SAID PABLO :biggrin: .........TU MADRE.....


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

hey homie it was nice meeting you at our show in waco....


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks for all ur time and work in Okc homie I'll post some pics soon To the top for a bad ass pinstriper :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Here is a vintage cooler I striped at a show that was raffled off.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Okc rides I did while in Oklahoma.


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Your doing some nice work..Keep'em coming.. :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

Bump


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

NICE WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## pedritooro (Jan 26, 2010)

Looks Good :thumbsup:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

HIGH U SON OF A BITCH.................................


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

clean work bro. hey would you have any blue pannels u might want to sell? hit e up if you do.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Shoud have some here real soon. How big u want them?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

I'm gonna hit you up to stripe my six-fo whenever I get a chance to start working on it again.


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

DEGRE STRIPES..................AND YES I FUCKED A FRAGGLE ,,,,,


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Did this in the valley.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

This was an old mini truck from the 90s. They slapped some wires and a little stripes for an updare.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

I will get pics once its cleared.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Here is a lincoln I did a while back. I think he put those super poke rims on it.


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

lookin clean bro  :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

This the best pic I could take.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

people name their dailys down here.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Minitruck I did n Killeen TX today.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Just outlined the woodgrain stripe and a little striping on trunk and hood.


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Q vo bro!!


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Started this today. Trying to finish it for the magnificos. Finished hood only. Too cold to do the whole car.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Well today was a good day. Got alot done. Still need to outline the sides and stripe some designs on the side.


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Dec 1 2010, 10:31 PM~19215196
> *Well today was a good day.  Got alot done. Still need to outline the sides and stripe some designs on the side.
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! :cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

looks good...


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Finally done. This a total of three days of work from 9 am to 10 pm.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

ttt


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Happy New Year!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what's up Pablo, it me noe from rgvlowriders, here's a link to your topic on the site, keep up the good work

http://rgvlowriders.net/index.cgi?board=ge...play&thread=196


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

Bad Ass Work Man!!!!!!!!! I met you at the San Angelo Shakedown Show...


----------



## BULLY63 (Dec 2, 2010)

bad ass work brotha and fc


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OURSTYLE C.C._@Jan 12 2011, 07:38 PM~19578773
> *Bad Ass Work Man!!!!!!!!! I met you at the San Angelo Shakedown Show...
> *


Should be there again this year. Might go overthere in early march to stripe some rides. Hit e up if y'all need anything.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Did these at a truck show in Pearsall TX. His and hers. They are both owned by a couple and wanted the same colors.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

This was cool.


----------



## Rolling Chevys (Oct 10, 2007)

nice work as always homie


----------



## fons (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Did this today.


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jan 30 2011, 10:04 PM~19741263
> *Did this today.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## 53choptop (Feb 25, 2005)

That is some clean work your doing man, you got something set up for the upcoming Lonestar Round Up? Those guys want everything pinstriped. I need to get with you, I need my dashboard stripped out.
Rey


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53choptop_@Jan 31 2011, 03:01 PM~19746836
> *That is some clean work your doing man, you got something set up for the upcoming Lonestar Round Up?  Those guys want everything pinstriped.  I need to get with you, I need my dashboard stripped out.
> Rey
> *


Don't have anything setup for roundup. Stripers come a dime a dozen at that show. Haven't been to one, just been up and down on congress. Might look into it though. Don't be afriad to give me a call. 512-750-5564.


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

what up Degre. what happened to the panel swap we had goin?


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jan 31 2011, 10:53 PM~19752023
> *what up Degre.    what happened to the panel swap we had goin?
> *


Painted the plexi. Just need to stripe it. Then get bubble wrap to ship it. Also sending you the plexi for your panel to me.


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OURSTYLE C.C._@Jan 12 2011, 05:38 PM~19578773
> *Bad Ass Work Man!!!!!!!!! I met you at the San Angelo Shakedown Show...
> *


My Uncles live there,


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Feb 1 2011, 02:57 AM~19753833
> *Painted the plexi.  Just need to stripe it. Then get bubble wrap to ship it. Also sending you the plexi for your panel to me.
> *


good good! wasnt sure if you forgot or just got busy


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Rat rod 48 ford.

Before clear.










After clear.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Dealership is customizing a handfull of these in RGV. Striped the rims and a local sticker shop did the rest.


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Somrthing I'm working on.


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

nice


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Another pic.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Thanks Mr. C.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Feb 20 2011, 11:55 PM~19921146
> *Thanks Mr. C.
> *


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Donk from San Bene. Didn't take finished pics. Will be at tha island jam.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Cleared.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Nothing too crazy.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Outlined the flames


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Some truck action.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Hoods and tailgates I did whie I was in South Padre Island.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Rio Sounds out of Rio Grande City.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Old ford in the RGV.


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

BAD ASS WORK MAN!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

thanks.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Lonestar Round Up Time.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

regal here in austin


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Panels I sold at a show.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

hey homie your skills are :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 24 2011, 09:48 AM~20168455
> *hey homie your skills are  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks, too bad you won't see it on too many low lows. Been doing a lot of trucks, hotrods and ratrods lately. Plus they pay more.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 24 2011, 10:13 AM~20168635
> *Thanks, too bad you won't see it on too many low lows. Been doing a lot of trucks, hotrods and ratrods lately. Plus they pay more.
> *


...lol........


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:nicoderm: :inout:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

been real busy lately.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 23 2011, 03:36 PM~20162555
> *Lonestar Round Up Time.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Caddy from san anto.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

another caddy in austin


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

caprice from da valley. just needs clear.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

caprice i did a while back. also from da rgv.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

monte in da valley


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Monte painted in buda but from dallas.


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by degre576+Mar 23 2011, 04:46 PM~20162643-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 23 2011, 10:59 PM~20405915
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

you be gettin down homie :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

VERY NICE WORK


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

shit dude, youve been busy!
everything looks great.


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

TO THE TOP HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by resname93_@Apr 28 2011, 10:06 AM~20439192
> *you be gettin down homie :biggrin:
> *



thanks homie reply sent.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 28 2011, 03:38 PM~20441320
> *VERY NICE WORK
> *


Thanks bro, should be striping at a show in laredo real soon. Keep an eye out.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Apr 28 2011, 05:14 PM~20441957
> *shit dude, youve been busy!
> everything looks great.
> *



Thanks dekay.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by davidj926_@Apr 28 2011, 06:12 PM~20442342
> *TO THE TOP HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *



Too busy to go to yalls show homie. If yall need any thing hit me up. Might see yall at a show here soon.


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 28 2011, 06:59 PM~20443156
> *Thanks bro, should be striping at a show in laredo real soon.  Keep an eye out.
> *


HELL YEA I WAS ABOUT TO ASK YOU THAT :biggrin: GIVE ME A HEADS UP BEFORE YOU DO SO I CAN STACK SOME CHIPS AND SPRAED THE WORD


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

In eagle pass, post pics when done.


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

* Nice work!* :thumbsup:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Cell pics. Will post cam pics once I get to the valley


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

LOOKS GOOD


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

cleared


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice work in here


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)

Sick


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

..CRATO.. said:


> Sick


thanks


----------



## WINO_SLF (Jan 6, 2010)

Nice Work !!


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

thanks, new pics up soon


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

San Angelo Texas


----------



## UCE*EP (Nov 29, 2004)

My 70 Monte Carlo will be painted sometime next month and would like to cordinate with you. The car is in El paso Texas can you PmMe some info as far as price and availability... I am thinking of going with 3 or 4 different shades .The car color is a wild cherry color. Thanks..


V/R


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

degre576 said:


> Lonestar Round Up Time.


:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Iron Horse in del rio


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

dang p!! nice shit!!!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

man them lines are sexy... keep up the good work..


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

TTT WELL HIT YOU UP SOME TIME VERY SOON.LOVE YOUR WORK:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Been busy.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

Nice


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

Let me get your opinion....I have a Bright solid red caprice i want pinstriped, interior is black, what colors would look good and go with the solid red paint job?


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

dayum p u doing it!!


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

streetking said:


> Let me get your opinion....I have a Bright solid red caprice i want pinstriped, interior is black, what colors would look good and go with the solid red paint job?


I would go with like silver, light and dark grays, some black and a different tone of red. colors that will all tie up together.


----------



## Rolling Chevys (Oct 10, 2007)

TTT


----------



## victorcay (Nov 18, 2005)

Thanks for the work , here are a few pics and more to come.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Been a minute since I’ve been on here. Crazy seeing all my old work. Want to see my new work check me out on [email protected]_pinstriping


----------

